# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  SDK

## melissa

سلام
من برای کار با سیمبین(برنامه نویسی) به یک SDK نیاز دارم از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟
مرسی

----------


## D32.00110

Nokia Series 60 SDKs
http://www.symbian.com/developer/sdks_series60.asp

----------


## D32.00110

And Others :
http://www.symbian.com/developer/sdks.asp

----------


## siosavin

می تونید از محصولات شرکت metrowerks استفاده کنید. 

https://theqalead.com/topics/what-happened-to-metrowerks

----------

